# My iPod touch can't change the volume



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi guys.

I have an iPod Touch and I upgraded to 2.1, and since then the volume doesn't change. At first, it was stuck at the loudest possible volume, and moving the volume slider didn't change the volume. After I restarted it, it was stuck, but this time at a lower, more tolerable level. A day or two later and it's still giving me that problem. Should I take it in to the Apple store or is there something I can do myself?

Thanks


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well you might not like this idea, but try a Restore with iTunes. If the problem persist, talk to Apple. 

Least until someone comes up with a better idea so check back during the evening.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

i second the above opiinion


----------



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I guess I'll have to use Time machine to back up the iPod.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

crazy said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I guess I'll have to use Time machine to back up the iPod.


huh?

Actually iTunes should have already been making regular backups, check the iTunes preference under devices. Not Time Machine.


----------



## crazy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't know iTunes could do that 

A restore has allowed me to be able to change the volume. And it turns out that a volume lock in the system prefs was what was causing it to remain low. Awesome


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

crazy said:


> Thanks, I didn't know iTunes could do that
> 
> A restore has allowed me to be able to change the volume. And it turns out that a volume lock in the system prefs was what was causing it to remain low. Awesome


lol,


----------

